# Waterman fountain pen find



## MartinPens (Aug 9, 2013)

Sopping antique stores. Found this waterman piston filler fountain pen. Nib says waterman, Paris. I'm not knowledgable enough and have looked online to try and find out some things about it. Anyone know about this model?




Thanks for looking

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## MartinPens (Aug 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## rmelton (Aug 9, 2013)

This one looks like the one you have Penoply: Waterman #42 Safety Pen but it might not be the same one

go here and scroll to bottom of page and it will tell you how to identify a Waterman Phileas   http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/f...233872-multiple-waterman-pens-identification/  (#8 post)


----------



## The Penguin (Aug 9, 2013)

so it looks like it's a Waterman Phileas according to FPN.

now print this, take it to them - and try to get a better deal :biggrin:

Waterman Phileas Green Marble Fountain Pen | Overstock.com


----------



## MartinPens (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks all! Glad I waited. Will pass on it.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

